# My 2 goldens need a new home. Update: No new home now needed !



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

This is by far the hardest thing I've had to do in a long time!!
My two wonderful goldens need a new loving home. I can't find a place I can afford that will let me keep them and apparently I'm not approved to buy my own place so they have to leave me 

I want them to stay together so its a bit easier on them. One is a female who is about a year and a half maybe 2 years old. I got her from the shelter and they said she was a year old but she had to be about 6 months since she grew and changed a LOT. She is fixed and is a total lover!! She is timid and doesn't listen worth a crap when u are away from the house. But at the house she is the most well behaved dog!! She will force u to pet her!!! She really is amazing!! She LOVES going on walks but I have to use the "gental leader" harness on her because she will pull without it and loves to try to chase critters. 

Duke is the male and I got him from a breeder. On the 17th he will be 11 months old and he does have papers with AKC but he's fixed so it doesn't matter. He JUST had surgery on his eye lids since they were rolling inwards to his eyes. He's doing much better and should get his stitches out tomorrow.. he just looks a bit odd from them shaving around his eyes lol. He's a big boy! 89lbs and full of love!! He listens well no matter where he is but still has the puppy hyperness. He does well in the house once everyone is calm, he will sit and chew on a bone. But he does enjoy being a lap dog... he will also chew up boxes if he's bored and they are there. He has never destroyed anything worth anything he just enjoys the mess... he does lick a LOT lol but he's my baby 

Not looking for money I just want them to stay together and be able to be inside and part of the family. Right now they are outside when I'm at work and inside when I'm home. 
If interested please let me know. I'll be posting this a few places.. just not Craigslist... and the new owner must PROMISE to let me take them back if they ever have to give them away!!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I am so sorry that you are going through this. I wish I had the ablitiy to grant you a wish and then you and your pups wouldnt have to part ways. I sincerely hope that you can find them a great home.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm really sorry you are having to deal with this. Keep trying to find a place, surely there is one out there.

Unless someone here on GRF will adopt them from you, I really think your best resource will be Golden rescue. At the very least, why don't you call and talk to them, maybe they would have suggestions you haven't thought of for finding a good place to live where you can keep them.

GRREAT - Golden Retriever Rescue, Education and Training


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I can't imagine what you're going through having to part ways with your babies. Have you contacted any of the Golden rescue groups to see if they could take Hayden and Duke? 

I hope you are able to find a permanent, loving home for them.....my heart goes out to you.....this would be devastating for me and I'm sure it is for you.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

It breaks my heart that you have to give your babies away Im praying that you find them a wonderful home where they can stay together....sorry I dont have the room or the $$ right now, would otherwise take them in a heartbeat....good luck...:crossfing


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm trying my local forums I'm part of first. I'm afraid of losing them totally to a rescue group. If I can find someone locally or someone I trust I can keep in touch. 

And I've exhausted every way possible to keep them. Believe me...


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Maybe this is a long shot but I have an idea for you. What if you post on the craigslist area for apartment and house rentals with an add that says please help me keep my two golden retrievers, I love my dogs very much and can't find a rental that will let me keep them, if there is anyone out there that would rent to me and let me keep my babies I would be very grateful. Then write what you are looking for and want to pay etc. and put a couple of really cute pics of them including you siggy pic which I love. You might get lucky and the add could be answered by a dog lover who has a place to rent and feels sorry for you. Never underestimate the power of two cute golden faces. Hope this helps.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

If only I lived nearby. 

I truly hope someone on here can take them.. Even just till you find your feet.


----------



## Scook152 (Feb 21, 2011)

I wish I could take both, but I may be interested in the 11 month male if you cant figure out a way to keep them. I am sorry for your situation. I am sure it will work itself out.
Sam


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, this is so sad. I'm so sorry you're going through such a bad time. You are wonderful for keeping them together. I really like DaisyGolden's idea... I'd try to use their cuteness, too.

Short of that, I wonder if there's someone who would foster them, til you get back on your feet? Do you have a family member who might take them?

I wish you all the luck. I hope something works out for you soon.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Are you sure there is no place? What about moving to a different city? Maybe outside of WV? I know in Blacksburg, VA where Virginia Tech is we have a few pet friendly apartment complexes. I'm not sure how far away you currently are from me. If I could take them for you, I would, but I've got my own pup on the way. I hope you can find something that works for you, and I know how hard it must be for you. I'm sure your heart is breaking, but don't give up.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

My heart breaks for you!! I'm so sorry that you're having to face this awful decision. I hope that you have the time to post the ad that was suggested if it is an option. Will be praying that you find a place that will let you keep them or someone that can help out temporarily until you're back on your feet again.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so very, very sorry you can't find a place that will let you keep your babies.
How heartbreaking.

I am so glad you are searching every way to find them a great home and together. So many people just don't take care of their pets. I'll throw out a prayer that you find a good solution to your problem.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

This is really a tough situation. My thoughts and prayers to you and your goldens. You must be exhausted by all of this. Is there anyone- family, friend, co-worker who would be willing to accept the custody of your dogs temporarily? Until you can find a sound solution? Perhaps this way, you would still have your dogs and get into a better housing situtaion that would allow the dogs? One thing I never could understand about rentals...why don't they allow even a separate security deposit of some sort for dogs? I'm not sure if it's a legal thing or just a cleaning issue? I mean if you are a renter and you have dwellers insurance on your personal belongings, then what about some sort of insurance or deposit to cover any cosmetic damage caused by pets(this includes ferrets, cats and the like, not just dogs). Good luck to you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My husband and I own some rental property-we have a Property Management Company that manages the properties for us. *We allow pets in our properties*-the PM Co. handles the pet deposit, any damages caused by the tenants or their pets. 

I would suggest you contacting a Property Management Company or Realtors to see if they have any Pet Friendly rentals. I know some areas of the country are more Pet Friendly than others, this area is pretty much so.

I really hate to see you have to give up your pups-hoping a good solution can be found for you.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

DaisyGolden said:


> Maybe this is a long shot but I have an idea for you. What if you post on the craigslist area for apartment and house rentals with an add that says please help me keep my two golden retrievers, I love my dogs very much and can't find a rental that will let me keep them, if there is anyone out there that would rent to me and let me keep my babies I would be very grateful. Then write what you are looking for and want to pay etc. and put a couple of really cute pics of them including you siggy pic which I love. You might get lucky and the add could be answered by a dog lover who has a place to rent and feels sorry for you. Never underestimate the power of two cute golden faces. Hope this helps.


This is a good idea. I would also post something at every vets office and many grocery stores have a bulletin board that you can try posting as well. Heck, I would try any store that would allow me to put up a poster. Word of mouth is very powerful and there have to be some dog lovers out there who would rent to you. In these hard economic times some people have to rent out their basement or top half of their homes - perhaps this could work for the short term. Also, contact your local political leaders and ask for help - sounds crazy right, but you'd be amazed at the requests they get and the good ones do try to help. 
I know that money is going to be tight and you may have to even go without taking them to the vet for a year or so but keep the faith - this is temporary and once you get settled into your new life you will be able to put a few bucks away for their future vet care, etc. Keeping my fingers crossed for you and your puppers.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Have you contacted the breeders to see if they will rehome?
 I'm sad for you. Mary at GRREAT is a wonderful resource. 

I would also see about maybe a foster for awhile. And or is moving possible?


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Sent you a pm


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

OH MY I am soooo sorry. Wish there was something I could do.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Are you working with a rental location company or just searching on your own? If you haven't already, please contact a rental assistance company, they can help you find something that will let you keep the dogs.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I wish you the best of luck trying to find a place.

As an aside, the shelter I work at requires that adopters place the dog back with us if they cannot keep it and so does my breeder. Have you checked with them whether you are permitted to rehome them? Maybe they can help you too.


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

Our Shelter is more worried about those animals they have now than those they've adopted out. They are trying to open a new location since the one we have now isn't big enough.


I will do the craigslist idea! I'm hoping the fact that i'm a 911 dispatcher could possibly help me out some since I could have every officer in the county vouch for me.

I also have a bunch of officers looking out for any place for me to live. I need to stay in the county i'm in since I love my job and have plans for the future regarding my career. 

One officer is going to call a guy for me tomorrow who rents some very nice places. Hopefully something comes up 
Also would have to stay in this area if I get a place that doesn't have a yard for them. I can have officers stop by while i'm at work to let them out  lol Since I work 12 hour shifts


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

I really hope everything works out for you and your pups !!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

So sorry you're having to deal with this. Couple thoughts:

Anyone at work able to take them for you temporarily while you look for housing that will accommodate your dogs?

If your dogs came from a reputable breeder, that's your best contact. You may even have a contractual obligation to give the breeder first right of refusal when rehoming the dogs. Even if you don't - IMO, the breeder deserves to be notified. Just as you've said you're making the new owners contact you of they someday can't keep them, I imagine the breeder would feel the same way.

Have you tried Doghouse Properties - Find Pet Friendly Rental Homes, Apartments and Vacation Rentals and Apartment Rental and Hotel Directory accepting Dogs, Cats and Other Pets


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

No friends or family can keep them for me. Already tried that for sure.
And none of those search things ever work for me since i'm in WV 

god I don't think i've ever been so stressed out before in my life!! So much crap keeps happening and i'm about to lose it


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Scook152 said:


> I wish I could take both, but I may be interested in the 11 month male if you cant figure out a way to keep them. I am sorry for your situation. I am sure it will work itself out.
> Sam


 
No offense but you don't have many posts. I would not, if I were you, LilTuffGirl choose to let someone who you don't know well enough to trust here adopt only one of them when a rescue could A. keep them together at the least and B. be super careful about the background of who adopts them.

PS. I think that Craigslist idea is BRILLIANT. I hope you try that!

PS. Also try the transport list to see what members live nearish you that you do trust.

PS again...I am so sorry to know that you are being forced to do this. My heart really goes out to you.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Sure hope your network of friends can help you find a place. Are you in a small town or a city? If small get that network going because there are often people who might not usually rent to pets who would to someone with recommendations. Do you have a local weekly newspaper or radio or TV station that does human interest stories? You are one for sure.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Is there any way your boyfriend could move out just till you find somewhere that will take dogs. 

I am sure that the laws in your State say that you are entitled to half of property. I know you said before you wouldn't take his house but just until you find something that will allow you with your dogs. 

Really praying that everything works out fir you.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I sure hope you find a way to keep your doggies.


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

I mean, its up to you, but you could post here which city you want to live in, and the price range, i'm pretty good at finding houses/rentals. I'm sure we all could give you some links with places that accept dogs.

Also, a lot of places you see online will say no pets, but if you call them, and ask again, a lot will say it's ok. People don't prefer them, but if they really want to rent their house out, and haven't had anyone interested in a long time, might be ok with it.


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

I actually found the website for the place my police buddy will be calling tomorrow and they say they are pet friendly! :crossfing

As I keep saying - i'm hoping tomorrow brings better luck!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope you get good news!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I am praying so hard that something works out - you need your doggies right now as much as they need you. It will be less lonesome and hard to have to start over with them by your side than by yourself. I hope that this works out or that some of the people here's posts help point you in the right direction to being able to keep your beautiful dogs!


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

Prayers raised, and fingers crossed that everything works out for you very soon. Sounds like you work with a great group of people, and have a good support system. 

(((HUG )))


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Don't give up yet! The world is full of amazing people, including some wonderful landlords.

When I move from Richland, WA, to the D.C. area in 2002, I was worried sick about how I would find a rental property that would accept my three Goldens. When I finally found an online ad for a house that was pet friendly, I made an appointment to see the place. Looking at the new carpet and fresh paint, I was afraid to say a word about the dogs. That is, until I we got to the basement and I saw a dog door insert in the patio door slider, and the owner/landlord mentioned needing to remove it. So I told him I hoped he wouldn't. Of course he said, "You have dogs? How many?" When I very hesitantly said, "Three," he lit up and told me his family had three dogs in that house until a few weeks before and he was sure the best tenants came with three dogs. He loved my Goldens and any repairs that impact their safety got top priority.

I would be very surprised if you can't find a landlord who will welcome your dogs as much as mine did.

Good luck!
Lucy


----------



## Sadie's mom (Apr 12, 2011)

I'll be praying that you can find a place and Hayden & Duke can stay with you.


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm going to have to get out and take whatever I can take. Every night it's a fight here and I just can't take it anymore! I've been staying in the bedroom trying not to cause conflict but he just HAD to come in here and start with me tonight. I'm on the edge and I can't take much more.
He keeps adding to the list of things I "have" to do. He always makes ME do everything. So tomorrow I have to take Duke back to the vet to get his stitches out, find a place to live, pay the state taxes WE owe, get insurance on my car and motorcycle since he said he's dropping them tomorrow off of OUR policy, get the divorce papers, ask my doctor for a statement to turn it in to get paid for the $600 I had to put on OUR credit card, and he wants me to find a way to get his name off of my motorcycle which I tried to do today and can't do. He told me to sell it and I told him I wont. I'm NOT losing EVERY **** thing that brings me joy. This PISSED him off and he cussed me out - fun times!!
Thankfully he left... Hoping he leaves me alone the rest of the night  I hate playing the ignore game - i'm 27 and a bit too old for it but it seems to be the only way to stop to pointless fighting.


----------



## HudsensMama9 (Dec 17, 2009)

I can't imagine how you're feeling right now! I'm sorry you're going through this. I really hope the pet friendly apt. works out for you. Prayers and good thoughts coming your way!


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm glad your getting out you don't have to live like that. Would it be possible to stay in a hotel that except dogs until you can get out. Some hotel's have a weekly or monthly rate. I have been unemployed for a couple of years but have saved a little of my unemployment I would be more than happy to send you 200.00 dollars to help you get out please pm so I can send you the money.


----------



## crayola_sky (Jan 18, 2011)

What a crappy situation. I am SO SORRY you have to go through this.
If you were in victoria..id say Ill be your roomie... I too dont qualify for a house (got turned down for the ammount i needed to get a house so i could finally adopt my golden a few weeks ago) and like you..all the pet friendly rentals are so expensive. or ONE pet only.
i have one now with my two cats for cheap..so i think ill be staying here for a while yet.
I really hope you find a place..try posting a online ad on craigslist or usedeverywhere.. telling them a bit about your situation. i did got a few responses.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Just reading this...sending you hugs and lots of good thoughts and prayers that you can keep your boys. I wish I could handle 4 dogs WV isn't that far away.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Ok this might be a dumb idea, can you contact area banks to see if they have any home foreclosures that are empty you could rent?
Maybe even offer to do the normal stuff, keep the lawn mowed, wash the windows and clean up the property so the bank can make the most money?
I know it's a long shot... but what the heck.
Sorry I can't help more.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So sorry that you're having to go thru all of this. Sending thoughts and prayers for a great dog friendly rental at a low rate!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I think you need to talk to a lawyer and see how much of what he has threatened to do is allowed by law. I know you just want out, but I think you are being railroaded too.

I hope you find a pet friendly rental. Can no one keep the pups even for a few weeks to give you a chance to find one?

I am so sorry. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

What an awful, stressful position to be put in. I am sorry that you are going through this. Both of your dogs are beautiful and obviously well cared for. Have your vet, and maybe a trainer and groomer write a reference for them - that they are clean, well-behaved dogs and should be no problem for any landlord. 
I wish you the best of luck and for things to turn in your favor.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Just wondering if you have a domestic violence counselor in your area (or there may be a hotline you can call to talk with someone). A call to your local law enforcement may provide you with a phone number. DV counselors can help women who are being emotionally battered.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I hope that place your buddy is going to call tomorrow works out. I am really, really pulling for you. The more I think about this, the more I am convinced something will work out. I agree with whoever mentioned a few pages back that many places SAY they don't allow pets, but if you call and say, I have very sweet Golden Retrievers, who are well behaved and won't mess up the place, they let you bring them.

And are you sure of the state laws? I know in Quebec and Ontario (don't know about the rest of Canada) it's actually illegal to reject someone's pets in a rental, because they are considered part of the family. Lots of places try - but if you challenge them, they back down right away.

Anyway. I digress. I really hope everything works out for you.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Just wanted you to know that I am hoping that this rental your friend is looking into works out. Please let us know. Hugs to you....I lived that way for about a year, I know how difficult and emotionally stressful it is... good luck to you...know we are here for you.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

k9mom said:


> I'm glad your getting out you don't have to live like that. Would it be possible to stay in a hotel that except dogs until you can get out. Some hotel's have a weekly or monthly rate. I have been unemployed for a couple of years but have saved a little of my unemployment I would be more than happy to send you 200.00 dollars to help you get out please pm so I can send you the money.


This is a great idea, contact a real estate agent and ask them to find you temporary housing alternatives that accept pets. They have them for relocation, or people whose houses have been damaged and can't stay there until it's repaired, etc.

I agree with you needing to talk to a DV counselor now before it becomes physical, mental and emotional is already bad enough. You have rescources in your police department for that, please use them.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm sorry you're going through this. Just like everyone else, I'm really hoping that you find something that lets you keep your dogs. You need them to help you get through this just as much as they need you too.


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

I found my apartment on Craig's List. I totally starting emailing people with my whole story and attached pics of my dog. (Most every apartment/rental in this area specifies small dogs only.)

Someone understood. She was even awesome enough to "work with me" on my pet deposit.

Explaining your situation might help you as well. Someone you contact may have "been there" before, and want to help with your particular circumstance. 

I agree with asking your friends if they could dog sit short term to buy you more time. You could even offer to help with their care (walks, etc) while they were there.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Thinking about you today. I hope you get good news soon!!


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

I have a friend from HS that lives in your area. I'll ask if he and his wife or any of their friends can help. They are a military family with a lot of connections. Otherwise, keep your spirit strong. Good luck is right around the corner.


----------



## dochusar (Apr 10, 2011)

I have extreme sympathy over your situation and really hope that something comes through for you. I am a dog lover all of my life and really don't like seeing your problems and the stress over it. Your pups are wonderful, just too bad you are so far away. I have four wonderful dogs at the present time!


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I know other's have asked, but I didnt' see a more precise location (although I may have missed it)... where in WV do you live? You've got a lot of people here that may be able to help you out if you can give a more direct area. Good luck!!!


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

LilTuffGirl said:


> This is by far the hardest thing I've had to do in a long time!!
> My two wonderful goldens need a new loving home. I can't find a place I can afford that will let me keep them and apparently I'm not approved to buy my own place so they have to leave me
> 
> I want them to stay together so its a bit easier on them. One is a female who is about a year and a half maybe 2 years old. I got her from the shelter and they said she was a year old but she had to be about 6 months since she grew and changed a LOT. She is fixed and is a total lover!! She is timid and doesn't listen worth a crap when u are away from the house. But at the house she is the most well behaved dog!! She will force u to pet her!!! She really is amazing!! She LOVES going on walks but I have to use the "gental leader" harness on her because she will pull without it and loves to try to chase critters.
> ...


PLEASE take them to a Golden rescue and do NOT sell them on Craig's list. You do not want them to end up in a research hospital.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Really hoping and praying that you find a place to stay with your dogs!


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

Well....
The place that wanted $750 a month but will let me keep my dogs said they would do $700 a month. I'm still going to be really really broke but the place is beautiful! There are just a few units and then nothing but land around them  But there is a creek at the bottom of the small hill and I KNOW they will run into it EVERY TIME lol 

I decided i'm going to go for it. If I can't afford it I can sell my pride and joy (motorcycle) and that will save a little over $200 a month.

I just can't let my pups go!! Even if they do test my temper a lot. :

Although I feel bad I have to ask my parents for help since i'll need $300 deposit for the dogs $700 deposit for the place and first months rent all at once!! :doh: Just spent my savings on my bike. Talk about bad timing! 

It'll all slowly work out... Lets just cross our fingers and hope she replies saying the place is mine!! The tenants that are there now are suppose to move out this weekend I think? Which is great considering I work all weekend anyways. Off next weekend.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That's great news! Sending lots of positive thoughts for a great big YES on the rental.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

All fingers, toes, and paws crossed for you here. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

You are certainly putting up a fight to keep them!You simply deserve to get that ''yes''. Fingers crossed you get it!:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Hooray! I am so glad you found a way to keep you pups with you.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Thinking of you!!!! So glad something is working out. Where there is a will, there is a way - you'll figure out how to stretch what you have and I'm sure it will all work out in the end! Going to be a few lean months for sure. I am soooooo happy that you get to keep your babies! Hugs to you all!!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Very good news. I think you have your priorities right.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

That is awesome news that you found a place! I'm sure your parents would gladly help you out. I'm just glad that your goldens get to stay with their mama!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

That is great news, I'm so happy for you and your pups.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow, I REALLY hope this works out for you and the doggies. Keep us posted.


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm so glad you've found a place for you and the kids. Years ago, I was in the same boat, and my parents helped me out. My son's been there, too, and I helped him. It's called love. You do that for your kids. 

Forget about the bike. It's in his name anyway! Like I said, there will time for another one after your life is sorted out. The most important thing right now is to get this mess straightened out, and finding peace again. You REALLY need to get with an attorney, and find out what your rights are so he doesn't take advantage of you and the situation. Call the State Bar office to see if they have a referral system.

Will keep the prayers going.


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

There really isn't anything to take advantage of. We don't actually own anything other than my car lol I actually have two motorcycles, one of which is in his name alone and then my new one which is in both of our names. I THINK I found a buyer for the one thats only in his name but haven't gotten any money for it yet. Either way HE'S going to be stuck with that one.. no way i can afford it! I feel bad about that but I have been trying everything to find someone to buy it while he sits back and directs me to sell it. 
I'm going to keep my new bike with me and attempt to keep it. If cash is way too tight i'll sell it (although i'll lose money on it.. like always)

It's amazing how many people have offered with help!! And a lot saying he has no idea what he's losing. Kinda getting tired of hearing it though.. I just want to move on with life. 

But sadly i'm also already being hit on and asked out. :no: Not cool.


----------



## dochusar (Apr 10, 2011)

I am really happy that you have found a place and are able to keep your goldens!

Best of luck to you!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

So glad you found a place!!! Hoping that they get back to you to firm up the deal!!! What a relief!!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So happy for you, if you need any help let me know..I'm serious, please let me know..I'm just a few hours away :crossfing


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

You will make it all work out. Congraduatons. Give the pups a hug.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

This is great news! I am so, so happy for you. It was about time something went right for you. You deserve it!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

:crossfing:crossfingThat's such great news!! So happy you get to keep them. Will send positive thoughts and prayers that it works out for you.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Doing the happy dance!.
I'm so glad you could make it work and found a place that is willing to work,with you!.
Now can we have some pixs of yr babies!.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am so glad to hear, you all get to stay together, just great news.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Wonderful news!!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Sooo happy for you!!  What great news!  Please keep us informed


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

YAY!!! Put the deposit down today!! The split everything up for me so I could pay just $700 and go ahead and move in after they clean everything (they said if I wanted in this coming week i'd have to paint but they would provide everything needed)
I feel SO much better! Wont get they keys until I put the water and electric in my name which will be done monday. I can't wait!!! Although i'll probably give the babies a bath before their move! lol Let the fur and dirt go down HIS drains lol

Although i'm upset - I searched on my phone to see if anyone left their wireless internet open but no such luck  everyone was smart enough to password protect it. I'm going to have to see if I can afford at least internet. Or I'll "root" my phone and use the 3g on my laptop. Can't go without internet... lol how sad huh? But if I can't have cable TV I can always watch everything online.. just a bit late...


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

The important thing is you get to stay together, so happy for you!! Yeah, makes a person have faith, in the human race.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Happy*

So Happy for you that you found a place and get to keep your babies!!!!!
My heart was breaking for you.
Be sure to let us know how everything works out!!!!


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks  My soon to be ex is trying to pick a fight though. I told him dogs are coming with me and he said "they can't just stay indoors all that time they will wreck the place" I said nah just need to keep them busy. "No look at the backyard"... I smiled and said it's a good thing after next week you wont have to worry about them huh? :
Then he started in again about my motorcycle :uhoh: I just said two options - lawyer or let me take the bike until I'm able to refinance and get his name off of it (mine is on it too). He finally gave up and said fine just as soon as you can. I thanked him that was a very good step in the right direction!! Can't sell it all that quickly anyways. He wanted me to keep it here and sell it... but pay for it while it was here. HAH.. 

But yea going in the right direction so it's all good! Can't wait to stop the fighting and just be myself again!!!! With my HUGE brat babies!!!!


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

So glad to hear you found a place that allows your babies 

Best of luck to you with everything else you have going on with the ex- blah!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I know this is a hard time for you, I'm really glad you found a place and have something good to think about now. I hope this painful situation gets behind you quickly and you move forward to a better place in your life soon.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am finally getting caught back up on this and I am so glad to read you found a place you like and you get to keep your Goldens !

I put an update in your thread title to let people know of your good news.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Yeah, happy news. The first year after a divorce can be very stressful but hang in there and you will do well. The important thing is that you've got your goldens with you who will help you during the harder moments and celebrate with you during the happy ones.


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

YAY! This is so great.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Go to best buy and buy a cable to hook your computer up to your TV, almost everything now can be watched on the computer, but with a simple cord you can watch it on the big TV. That way you can get an internet only plan, save some money, etc. Good luck! I'm glad your dogs get to stay with you, and once they adjust, I know they will have no problem lounging around the house all day waiting for you to get home.


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

Glad you get to keep your pups. 

(And DO take your time, take your "me time," take your healing time, before you jump into a new relationship.)


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

My puppies are SO happy now!! They LOVE being indoor only and I was SO afraid they would hate it! I guess it does help down stairs is nothing but open space right now lol I have a deputy friend who loves them to death and keeps stopping by while i'm at work to walk them for potty time for me  

I finally got a second to give them a bath yesterday and for the first time ever they both walked into the bathroom and right into the tub! Not sure if it's because this bathroom is bigger or they just know they are indoor only dogs now and need to look/smell the part? lol









Wet dogs!!!

Now they have a good size window at just their height! lol










Only thing is there is a unit beside me so you hear a little noise and Hayden isn't use to it so the first night she kept growling and freaking me out so I slept with my gun under my pillow - what little sleep I got... last night just no sleep and no idea why? 
Oddly they are both sleeping on the floor instead of bed? Maybe because upstairs is a bit warm! I'm ok with it though! lol

Glad things are slowly getting better. Although Duke ate the divorce papers today  have to get another packet now. Maybe he liked the man who use to yell at him and say he looks like he needs punched in the face?


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

I am so glad things are working out for you! They look like sweet pups! hey are gonna be happiest anywhere you are =) they are goldens afterall.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

So happy things are working out for all of you! It takes courage to make life changes, I applaud you. Thanks for being on the same team with your dogs and for sticking up for them, for making sacrifices - there will be other motorcycles. Thannks to your parents and landlord for helping out to make this possible.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm so glad you got this all sorted out. Your dogs look super well taken care of and healthy, and that's really special to see. I'm sorry your circumstances aren't exactly what you'd like them to be, but I am a firm believer that everything happens for a reason. Congrats on your new home and give your two dogs a big kiss on the nose!


----------



## Dinozzo (Dec 25, 2010)

YAY! 
Great news. Loved the new pictures. They look so well cared for and happy.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

SO happy things are working out for you!!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im so happy for you all!! The doggies look so happy!!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Your kiddos look so happy!!!! I'm glad things are starting to fall into place.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am so glad for all of you, they look, so content.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Your pups look so happy! So glad that it all worked out for you!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I was so glad to see the Updated title to your thread, so learned the good news about your new place and your two clean doggies!
It is very normal to have sleep disruption when you have just moved into a new place and your emotions are still raw from all the upheaval. As time goes by, you will sleep better because you will be at peace.
Thank you for loving yourself enough to get out of a bad situation.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Congratultions on finding somewhere for you and your pups. I am so glad that you can all stay together. 

It will be hard for you at first. I am into my second month post divorce. But my mental health is so much better. And I can hear in your posts that you sound so much happier. 

Be careful about guys hitting on you too. You are at a vulnerable stage just now and would be easy just to fall in with someone. Just Enjoy your single time with your pups. 

Take care and have a happy life. 

Hugs


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

I am sure the dogs are so much happier - even if they are inside only - just because the stress level has been reduced. Our pets do pick up on that kind of thing. Since you are a bit more at peace, so are they. How nice of your friend to stop by while you are at work to give them a bit of exercise.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Your dogs are ADORABLE and I'm glad you were able to work it out to keep them. Your little man has a very cute little worried facial expression, they both look like little dolls.
Needs punched in the face? ***?? So glad to read the outcome of this story.

I agree with whoever said to take your time and enjoy living by yourself. I love living by myself, it is a time of the most incredible peace.

Plus, I think it's normal to feel nervous and hypervigilant in your new home. I moved poor Boomer a few times and it always takes some adjusting too. It sounds like you know how to take care off yourself, and you have a dual alarm system there.
Hope things get better and better for you. Sounds like you're off in the right direction!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Ahhh...your pups look so happy. They will get use to the new noises in time and I am so happy they are still with you and everything worked out.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so happy for you and your kids. Things definitely do happen for a reason. Especially when you have an abundance of courage to turn a new corner!!


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

Ok I can't do it... Hayden is fine but Duke can't handle the indoor only life. I've put out all kinds of toys but it didn't work. He has now tore up 2 places in the carpet and I can't afford it.. i'm so screwed  
I'd love to just keep hayden but they seem to attached to each other  

******  
I asked my ex if they can stay with him/backyard until wensday when i'm off. I'm not sure if he'll do that.. if not i'll take tomorrow off and if I can't find someone to take them I guess i'll have to beg a rescue..


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Could you crate him while you are away at work? It is a whole new experience for him and he may need some time and and some kind of outlet. What about a frozen kong or food despensing toy to keep him busy? I would also start a new thread with the problems you are experiencing and someone might be able to give you better ideas than I could.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I agree with the crating. He will have to get use to it but in the long run. One of my goldens is going to be 5 in June and I still have to crate her.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

FinnTastic said:


> Could you crate him while you are away at work? It is a whole new experience for him and he may need some time and and some kind of outlet. What about a frozen kong or food despensing toy to keep him busy? I would also start a new thread with the problems you are experiencing and someone might be able to give you better ideas than I could.


I totally agree with this! I would never trust our 2 unsupervised with the run of the house. Chloe is completely contained and Jack is limited to our family room. I would certainly try that (a relatively easy fix) before giving them up!


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

He would go nuts in a crate for that long. 12 hours is crazy long! My friend wont be able to let them out in May since he'll be night shift. Then i'd be getting neighbor complaints due to him whining and crying. And thats no way for a dog to live. Especially when I work the fri-sun shift... 

I've done the frozen kong.. 3 kinds of bones.. rope... nylabone.. busy toy thing... some squeeky toy they found? their cuz.. 

Hayden is fine with it all! She doesn't mind one bit! Duke is the trouble maker... I really want to just keep hayden but i'm afraid to separate them.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

LilTuffGirl said:


> He would go nuts in a crate for that long. 12 hours is crazy long! My friend wont be able to let them out in May since he'll be night shift. Then i'd be getting neighbor complaints due to him whining and crying. And thats no way for a dog to live. Especially when I work the fri-sun shift...
> 
> I've done the frozen kong.. 3 kinds of bones.. rope... nylabone.. busy toy thing... some squeeky toy they found? their cuz..
> 
> Hayden is fine with it all! She doesn't mind one bit! Duke is the trouble maker... I really want to just keep hayden but i'm afraid to separate them.


 
Can you confine them to one room? Maybe just the kitchen or a place where there is no carpet for him to chew?

If you have to re-home, rescue may be able to place him in a home with another dog. It will surely take some adjusting for you and the dogs who are probably pretty stressed out right now after a move, and cutting down their human companionship so try to give it a little more time if you can... 

Tiring him out with a long walk and mental stimulation (training, etc.) before your shifts and afterwards will definitely help too. Is there a place nearby where you can let them run off leash? Maybe building that into your daily routine will help... also will decrease the need for you to require cable tv too!  

Have you met your neighbours yet? If there is someone aroudn your age maybe they won't mind letting them out for the next few weeks for a little bit until your work friend is off nightshift?


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Can you hire a dog walker to come and take him/them out a couple times a day? I think people have things called runs for their dogs outside. Could you buy something like that for him? I don't know really what they are but you could google them. or a combination of the run and a dog walker.
You could always test the crate. On a day off stick him in there for 10 minutes and leave the house. You could maybe videotape him to see how he reacts and what not.


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

no room what so ever for an outdoor kennel thing or i'd do that. Don't know neighbors and don't trust anyone in my house since I have guns in there.
Can't afford to eat anything other than noodles right now.. can't afford a dog walker.
I leave at 6am.. not much daylight/time to do anything in the AM. Already have to stand outside 20 min and hope he poops. He didn't this morning so pooped inside... thats annoying enough. I can't handle it. WAY too much stress right now and this just makes me want to curl up in a ball and cry. My landlord is going to be so pissed!!

They are in the upstairs bathroom right now but it's not all that big.. I mean it's a full bathroom but it's two large dogs.. but he just went there around 1pm and i'll be home a little after 7. Kitchen doesn't have a way to block it off.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

If you got the crate now and started getting him use it , it doesnt take long....Of course if you stick him in it for 12 hours right off the bat he wont be happy. Maybe try leaving a tv or radio on for noise.


----------



## 2goldens2love (Feb 8, 2011)

I would try to find a way to keep them in one room -- even if it's your bedroom for now -- you can usually find gates or a crate on Freecycle (or craigslist) if you find you need them to keep them contained


I know it might sound gross, but when my friend got divorced and had to move into an apt with his dogs he got a potty patch and left it in the bathroom for the dogs to use while he was out

Amazon.com: Potty Patch Indoor Dog Potty (Small Size): Sports & Outdoors


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

Maggies mom said:


> If you got the crate now and started getting him use it , it doesnt take long....Of course if you stick him in it for 12 hours right off the bat he wont be happy. Maybe try leaving a tv or radio on for noise.


He's a big dog - I refuse to make a dog sit in a cage for 12 hours

He'll be better off with someone that has room for him to run outside. He doesn't seem happy where we are at.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

It sounds like you're going through a pretty tough time right now....I just don't want you to make a hasty decision in re-homing your dogs and then regret it once you get settled and things calm down.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

You only work 3 days? You are home 4 days out of the week. How about rehoming your guns until May? I suggest you start getting friendly/social with ppl in your new neighborhood and getting to know your neighbors. A retired dog owner/lover would be the perfect person to get to know.


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

You guys are having a tough time, and I'm sure Duke is having some separation anxiety issues. Different place, difference schedule, peeing/pooping on demand. It's all different and he's having trouble adjusting. The crate may be your only option for a while until he gets used to the entire apartment/work schedule. Potty pads, or the patch sound like a good idea once he gets adjusted to you going off to work. He's in an unfamiliar place and terrified that you won't come back. The crate will keep him safe, especially since you'll come and let him out. Once he realizes that, things will be better.


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

I can't handle it guys.. i'm sorry.
But a good friend might be able to take him which would be AWESOME! She just has to ask her fiance. That way hayden could still visit him and he can get a back yard to be himself in. REALLY hoping that she can take him! 

And no I work 3 on 2 off.. 2 on 3 off.. repeat...


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I agree with her, no dog should be crated,locked-up, for 12 hours.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I hope it works out for you and for Duke. I still think you may be making a very hasty decision in re-homing him though, but if it's something you can't handle or don't want to work on, then it's probably best for him to do it now.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*LilTuffGirl*

LilTuffGirl

I am so very sorry you are going through such an awful time, but I agree with the person that said don't make a hasty decision about giving away your dogs-I am sure you will regret it.

It takes time for dogs to adjust to a new place, a new schedule, etc.
I know, as we have moved several times.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I hope you found a good home for them! If not, I live in Pittsburgh and I could potentially take them or at least find someone in the area who could. I hope with all my heart you've been able to find a way to keep them!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Prepare yourself for the possibility of a depressed, lonely, bored golden girl. She may become your next problem child. Just something to keep in mind when you've officially rehomed him. I hope it works out for everyone (inc. the dogs.)


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Just wondering how you know it's Duke being destructive and not Hayden (or both)? Take it from someone who thought she knew who the trouble maker in her house was, until she set up a webcam to watch them while at work and discovered she was dead wrong and it was actually the innocent looking dog.

I would hate for you to rehome him, only to find that the destruction continues and nothing has been solved.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Nooooooooo, don't give up! My absolutely perfect golden girl dug up a 3 foot wide by 5 foot long carpeted hallway one day while I was at work. Out of nowhere. Dogs are weird. He's in a new home, on a new schedule, and he's technically still a puppy, at least in my eyes. He's a young dog in a new environment. He will adjust. I swear. I would bet my life on it that he would adjust. Don't give up on him yet. I know you think 12 hours is a long time, and it is, but they're big dogs. They'll be fine. Seriously.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Taz Monkey said:


> Nooooooooo, don't give up! My absolutely perfect golden girl dug up a 3 foot wide by 5 foot long carpeted hallway one day while I was at work. Out of nowhere. Dogs are weird. He's in a new home, on a new schedule, and he's technically still a puppy, at least in my eyes. He's a young dog in a new environment. He will adjust. I swear. I would bet my life on it that he would adjust. Don't give up on him yet. I know you think 12 hours is a long time, and it is, but they're big dogs. They'll be fine. Seriously.



I agree with this. My dogs went through a destructive period, it was a pain in the butt, we lost some valuable things (a couch), but they grew out of it and now the worst we may come home to is some ripped up junk mail that we carelessly left on a counter. Give them time to adjust and don't make any hasty decisions just yet....


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Well, if it isn't going to work, then you should probably give them to a rescue who can help. The rescue will be able to find them the perfect family that will have the time to take care of them. I don't know how rescues work, but I would assume they are kept together. I think GRREAT Inc. would be the rescue in your area. 

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

LilTuffGirl said:


> I can't handle it guys.. i'm sorry.
> _*But a good friend might be able to take him*_ which would be AWESOME! She just has to ask her fiance. That way hayden could still visit him and he can get a back yard to be himself in. REALLY hoping that she can take him!
> 
> And no I work 3 on 2 off.. 2 on 3 off.. repeat...


I hope your friend can take Duke and that solves your problem.:crossfing

there was a member looking for a young, male golden. She posted in a thread in the Rescue Section about coming down to get a stray that was later reclaimed by his owner. The stray was in NC if you want to look up that thread.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Any updates for us? I hope everything is working out for you guys!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im so sorry things are not working out...l do know that with all the changes, the dogs need time to adjust..,but I guess you have to do what is right and good for you..how sad though....Im sorry


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

: ( they need adjusting time. Hope it works out you can keep them with each other.


----------



## Charlie1 (Oct 23, 2010)

Hope things are going ok for you and the two pups. Hang in there, things are just different for everyone. There is bound to be anxiety etc....


----------

